

The Most Creative Meeting Room Names in the U.S. - KenjiCrosland
http://blog.evenues.com/post/2011/11/The-Most-Creative-Meeting-Room-Names-in-the-US.aspx

======
KenjiCrosland
I'm guessing there are plenty more but this is what we could find through
initial research. If you know of any more please let me know at kenji -at-
evenues dot com and I'll add it plus a mention for the hat tip if you want.
Thanks!

------
tedchs
At work we have: Bacon Fort Awesome Chuck Norris (these two have a removable
wall to make Chuck Norris) Agile Buttercup Wolverine

~~~
KenjiCrosland
Cool. What's the company name?

~~~
tedchs
SPARC, LLC... www.sparcedge.com . Just voted #1 best company to work for in
South Carolina.

------
dlikhten
+1 for spider skull island! Go team venture!

